# Riding in the front seat?



## JoyofBirth (Mar 16, 2004)

When is it safe for kids to ride in the front seat? Both with and without air bags. My nephew is going to be 11 in April. My SIL has been letting him ride up front for a while. He is quite a big boy. He weights around 120 pounds and is more than five feet tall. So is it okay for him to be in the front? Thanks!


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

The general rule is 13, provided they also pass the 5 step test (meaning they don't need a booster).

However, the back seat is the safest place for all passengers, especially children. I know a few people who will not let their children ride upfront until they are driving.


----------



## Adventuredad (Apr 23, 2008)

Airbags are made for persons above 140 cm (55 inches). Damage may occur in an accident with people smaller than that. Rear seat is always safer with the exception of children sitting in a rear facing car seat in the front with an airbag disabled. That is a safe or safer due to a variety of reasons. I know that most cars in Us don't allow disabling airbags but that's another story.


----------

